
Html5 based widget for an iOS app:Today extension powered by the Ionic framework - bsoni
http://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2016/03/html5-based-widget-for-ios-app-today.html
======
Sujan
Note that this doesn't actually work any more. I investigated this a bit a few
weeks ago, but didn't finish yet: [https://forum.ionicframework.com/t/how-to-
build-a-today-widg...](https://forum.ionicframework.com/t/how-to-build-a-
today-widget-app-extension-with-ionic/84960)

